# sick fish?



## jt1128 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey everyone!

My fish are acting a bit odd. Recently, my tiger oscar has been down at the bottom of the tank when usually he sits up at the top and we noticed some white marks on his side and mouth. We did a small water change yesterday and we thought all was fine. This morning, my salvini and green terror had the same type of white marks on them, too. All of my fish are at the bottom of the tank just staying still. I tested my water levels and everything is normal! I am not sure what is wrong or what I can do! Help!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like ich to me. Fish can get it out of nowhere simply from stress. Pull the carbon in your filter, buy some ich medication, and begin treatment, in my opinion. Don't worry about quarantining - it's best with ich to dose the whole tank.

Pictures would help, if you can nab any good ones.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you take a pic? By your description, doesn't sound like ich to me. Ich looks like sprinkled sand on the fish or maybe like tiny air bubbles....is that the marks you refer to?


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

columnaris? pic would definitely help.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Doesn't sound right but not really like ich either. Ich is easy to ID so look at some picks. What were the test results? Have you checked the heater is working? Could there be aggression/bullying between fish?


----------



## megademon (Nov 17, 2010)

sounds like you are a parasite infection in your tank. Usually when this happens you take out the infected one first and treat it in a different tank but since all your fish have it, you probably want to buy those parasite treatment tablets. I've used a one that treats the tank for a week for like $15 and it worked when this happened in my oscar/flowerhorn tank. The tablets were treatment for all different types of parasites. This will probably get rid of your problem.


----------

